# Need help restoring duck mount



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

come on guys i need some help!!!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

The feathers aren't wet, that's grease. It wasn't cleaned properly when mounted, and now oils have leached through the skin and onto the feathers. My suggestion would be place the bird in a plastic bag, and find the nearest dumpster, but that's just me.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

no no no. i had to walk home with it from he bus and it was raining so it really is WET (from rain) it was completely dry before.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Use paper towels to get as much moisture off as possible. Always wipe feathers with the direction from roots to tips.

Now is it is dirty or greasy and you want to keep it my advise is Windex. If the feathers did not fall from being wet then spray the bird with windex and use paper towels to wipe off liquid and dirt, you will be amazed at how clean the mount will come up.

Once the bird is clean and dry take a paper towel with White Gas (Colmen Fuel) and wipe over feathers and it will add a shine to the mount. Allow to air dry (will evaporate fast).

Bob


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

ok well that sounds good 

this is my first waterfowl mount so i didn't know what to do with it


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Or you could dry it w/ a hair dryer.


----------

